
Setting up advanced registration forms with FusionAuth - mooreds
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2020/08/27/advanced-registration-form
======
colesantiago
Note that this requires a paid license to use the registration forms feature.

> ...Please note that advanced registration forms are a paid edition feature.

